# D&D confession



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2010)

i've just taken the first step into hell  

i got myself the  D&D essentials red box

i've always ment to dabble in roleplaying  but  tended to lack the friends.. (see large box of unplayed warhammer stuff under my bed)

so when i heard that the D&D essentials red box was a good starting package that also included a single player adventure i though i'd take the leap

it was only a tenner of amazon  and it looks quite good...    

i was influenced by spoony doing his d&d unpacking for shame


i seem to remember that there are some poor unfortunate souls on urban who also  share this affliction 
care outing yourselves?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2010)

One player . . .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2010)

yes but does it come with funny shaped dice?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2010)

My favorite


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Nov 8, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i was influenced by spoony doing his d&d unpacking for shame



Eh?


----------



## Santino (Nov 8, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My favorite



I never managed to complete that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2010)

Santino said:


> I never managed to complete that.


 
You've got to forget about the dice (i.e. always win), and then also check the outcome of all your options. Sorted.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Eh?


 
http://spoonyexperiment.com/2010/10/29/vlog-10-29-10-dd-essentials-gamma-world/


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Actually I'd rather GURPS. However I go all the way back to Tunnels and Trolls. I'm a thesp who studied physics at uni... what do you expect?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 8, 2010)

voted don't but I used to.. did other roleplaying worlds a bit as well (I liked Vampire:TES world, can't remember if that's the roleplaying game name or if it's just the ccg which was developed from it).. not sure if I'd go back to it, even with a good group, prefer board games now, d&d doesn't work with an irregular lifestyle when I couldn't commit myself to every sunday or anything like that, and you really want consistancy of playing I reckon.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2010)

Used to play at school/college, but when I went to university the group I fell in with were a parade of all the bad RPing stereotypes and that put me off after a while. Kept the books, though.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

I've still got loads of the books 

AD&D though.  I mean who plays D&D ffs?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2010)

I used to love the choose your own adventure books. I remember getting lost in the labrynth of warlock of firetop mountain. Played starship traveller too. If anyone is wondering what Steve Jackson is up to nowadays I believe he was involved in the production of Black and White II for the pc.

I played D&D a few times. My favourite RPG was called Cyber Punk iirc.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

If you want cyberpunk then it's Shadowrun ftw.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah AD&D is miles better, you can have a Strength of 24 ffs.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Storm giant is 24 

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2010)

AD&D hasn't existed for years now, grandads.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2010)

I popped into a Games Workshop recently and it seemed to be geared exclusively towards warhammer nowadays. I always fancied playing a war-based board game. When I was young I was addicted to talisman; had the expansion packs and everything.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Games workshop haven't stocked D&D since the early 80ies iirc 

My mate juts bought talisman


----------



## Santino (Nov 9, 2010)

I think I had every Talisman expansion


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Ars Magica imo.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2010)

I had the early black and white talisman and then bought a later colour addition. I had the expansion pack, the dungeon expansion and an expansion for the inner region iirc but not the tower. Me and a mate would spend entire weekends playing it.  

Had the game for the spectrum too which was kind of good in a spectrum kind of way.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Cosmic encounter!


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh I had a city expansion too but not sure if that was part of the dungeon expansion or sold separately.  

'twas a long time ago. I'm sure I lent them both out to people and never got them back. They've probably made a killing on eBay.


----------



## chintz (Nov 9, 2010)

my little boy found my Tailsman game( old black and white version but with fully painted characters) a few weeks ago and now wants to play it all the time.


----------



## Santino (Nov 9, 2010)

Talisman Expansion
Talisman Adventure
Talisman Dungeon
Talisman Timescape
Talisman City
Talisman Dragons

This is a list of the Talisman expansions. In order of acquisition. I also had some Master Level characters cut out from White Dwarf.


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm happy to be counted as a DDer, although in truth I'm too snobby to play it, preferring gurps, CoC or runequest. Rolemaster was my greatest shame in my teens.


----------



## Chz (Nov 9, 2010)

I just find it impossible to get a group together on a regular enough basis to make it worthwhile.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2010)

D&D, you say, by Jove! Been a looooong time since I tried that. Much more of a MERP guy in my time.


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2010)

TruXta said:


> D&D, you say, by Jove! Been a looooong time since I tried that. Much more of a MERP guy in my time.


 
Ah MERP. I liked their artwork on the modules, but the system was much too whacky and Rolemasterish for real LOTR playing.


----------



## Santino (Nov 9, 2010)

MERP and GURPS were good for creating characters and then putting away.


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2010)

I had a friend who would produce the most beautifully written out character sheets, full of exquisite pencil strokes and nicely rounded figures. Shit at roleplaying, though.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 9, 2010)

Random said:


> I had a friend who would produce the most beautifully written out character sheets, full of exquisite pencil strokes and nicely rounded figures. Shit at roleplaying, though.


 
I used to spend hours just creating characters.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2010)

i'm thinking of playing a female human wizard....  


just like in all my rpgs


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2010)

When you gonna DM your first Urban game, I'm in...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2010)

give me a chance man... i don't even have a felt surface at the moment

plus i'm  probably going to be an evil dm 

that or end up designing a chractor database  to track stats xp status effects and the like


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2010)

My first group ever was with a bunch of git ard ADD guys who'd been running this campaign for a couple of years when me and me brother joined in. We did soon switch to MERP, and not knowing better, being a complete LOTROLOLOLOFIL I was instantly hooked. DMed for a couple of years, but eventually booze and such "got in the way". Never any good at RPing drunk.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

Never done D&D, the group I played pnp with every free weekend of my teenage years used MERP/Rolemaster.  We'd have the occasional day off playing Warhammer, Bloodbowl, or F1 Manager (on the Spectrum) just for a change of scene.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 10, 2010)

I had blood bowl as well.


----------



## dylans (Nov 10, 2010)

Call of Cthulhu and Judge Dredd


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 10, 2010)

I went to see the Misfits and drank a litre of Spirits on teh train when I was 16 . I was arrested for spitting at a policeman


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 10, 2010)

Termite Man said:


> I went to see the Misfits and drank a litre of Spirits on teh train when I was 16 . I was arrested for spitting at a policeman


 
And now you're all grown up, look.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok own up.  Who played Vampire the Masquerade?


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2010)

Only the computer games, but they did make it look like a fun system. But then Shadowrun looked fun and turned out to be anything but.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Ok own up.  Who played Vampire the Masquerade?


 
Me. Clan Ventrue FTW


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 11, 2010)

2nd edition ftw

But I have put this boxed set on my amazon wish list.. if I get it for Christmas the family will have to play it!!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 11, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've just taken the first step into hell



The next step is to visit EN World. I suggest you start here.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2011)

finally actually played some d&d  yesterday

it wasn't bad  but  it was a little tricky working out exactly what numbers we were supposed to use when...  the red box although nice at getting you started isn't overly clear about specifics


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2011)

4e?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2011)

essentials  (a streamlining of the 4ed  i belive)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so out of touch, I had to look that up.

4e really didn't need streamlining, it was already a streamlined version. It's only a couple of years since it came out anyway!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2011)

apparently the rule set is the same  it's  just this starts out  with a very narrow  choice of race and class    

good for beginners

also presumably  once you have cut your teeth on erssentials you can easly tranision into 4ed


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm. Narrow choices of race and class. I'm not going to go there.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2011)

well  to start off with anyhow

i mean as a beginner  the choice can be a little overwelming

the red box  starts you off with a choice of human, elf, dwarf and halfling for race  and fighter, mage, cleric and rouge (i think) for class 
it does hint on sub classes   and the rule books   and class books  expand on this


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Money gives access to class progression? Typical. Of course, I bet if you started out as a lower-middle fighter and progressed to some prestige class, they'd still laugh at you behind your back


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2011)

well given as the red box is a tenner  and comes  with enough to let you know if d&d is for you i think it's a good buy

not sure about the other books... i'll give  my thoughts on them whent they turn up


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 20, 2011)

You bunch of sad gits


----------



## Sunray (Feb 21, 2011)

You do realise that there is little known game called World of Warcraft, its core is D&D except it does all the dice throwing and stuff for you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> You do realise that there is little known game called World of Warcraft, its core is D&D except it does all the dice throwing and stuff for you.


 
Except RPG's on computers are shit.

The whole point of a good RPG is that it gets you sat round a table with your mates, drinking beer, smoking spliffs and eating pizza


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> You do realise that there is little known game called World of Warcraft, its core is D&D except it does all the dice throwing and stuff for you.


 
D&D doesn't demand that you spend hours farming mats before you head off to a dungeon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2011)

Kanda said:


> When you gonna DM your first Urban game, I'm in...


 
I almost I wish I lived in London, I could run my Greyhawk campaign again, I've got about 15 years worth of notes, maps and scenarios for it


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Gromit said:


> D&D doesn't demand that you spend hours farming mats before you head off to a dungeon.


 
Neither does world of warcraft.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> You do realise that there is little known game called World of Warcraft, its core is D&D except it does all the dice throwing and stuff for you.


 
i own

PLANESCAPE: TORMENT
NEVERWINTER NIGHTS: DIAMOND EDITION
NEVERWINTER NIGHTS 2
BALDUR'S GATE 2 COMPLETE
Dragon Age: Origins
Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening
Guild Wars
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Lord of the rings online
and more

but yet somehow  the idea of rule books and role playing appeals to me

i also have a crate of warhammer models under my bed .... i'm a nerds nerd


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2011)

also none of those games  make you spend an hour in bed thinking up a storyline about a strange monster, a missing princess and the inheritance of a lord


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's like trying to convince an avid book reader that the film version is better.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 21, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Neither does world of warcraft.


 
Things must have changed as when I used to raid for a top guild we had mandatory farming quotas for gear and mats otherwise the top instances weren't doable. 

I used to spend 10 hours week solo farming. Another 5 farming in a group.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> It's like trying to convince an avid book reader that the film version is better.


 
i love rpg games,  i just feel that there is a place in my heart for  table top d&d too

plus fuck a game that charges you montly


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never done any 'top instances' i don't think so i don't know what the criteria is for doing so. I was just challenging the notion that you had to farm stuff to be let into a dungeon/instance. All is required is a min level (i think it's 5 or 10) and then join the dungeon queue.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 21, 2011)

I am interested in 4th edition. But Am thinking of getting this or this as a compromise. Mainly because I am more likely to con someone into playing it..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 21, 2011)

ravenloft looks cool  

the price is a little high  but if i get into this  having some  more accesories  like  maps and minitures would be nice


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I went and got the other one - the dragon one - as a self indulgent present to myself that I in no way deserved ;-) It got slightly better online reviews...


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 21, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except RPG's on computers are shit.
> 
> The whole point of a good RPG is that it gets you sat round a table with your mates, drinking beer, smoking spliffs and eating pizza


 
Precisely.

As far as I'm concerned the ideal RPG session contains no rolling of dice and no perusal of maps, and ideally no requirement to even look at any of the manuals. They are for rolling joints on.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn... I really want to get back into D&D after reading this thread.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Precisely.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the ideal RPG session contains no rolling of dice and no perusal of maps, and ideally no requirement to even look at any of the manuals. They are for rolling joints on.


 
that was the good thing about tunnels and trolls, there was a general attitude of 'make it up as you go along'.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 21, 2011)

i got into roleplaying when i was twelve. i used to hang around with four lads, three were dead hard and one was a ginger psychopathic runt. we used to wear boots, donkey jackets and carry screwdrivers in our pockets. we had no idea it was for nerds. 

we started off stealing lead figures from some arty-hippy shop in town that we used to go into to get kicked out of. then warlock of firetop mountain came out, smiths was also one of our favourite shops for getting kicked out of (we would frequently pull the centre pages out of a porno mag, lick the corners then stick it to the windows facing outwards) and one day one of my mates started reading the book. eventually we extended our 'getting thrown out of shops' to birmingham where we discovered games workshop, the cheapest game they had was tunnels and trolls so we got a copy.

we only really realised the nerd element when school started a d+d club. me and the ginger psychopath went along to find it run by a teacher we hated and attended by us and five of the biggest nobs in school. we got banned from the club ten minutes into the first game.


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 21, 2011)

discokermit said:


> that was the good thing about tunnels and trolls, there was a general attitude of 'make it up as you go along'.


 
It helps that I've mostly played D&D and GURPS with people who started way back with Tunnels and Trolls. We once played for 8 hours a scenario that apparently consisted of six lines scrawled on the inside of a fag packet. If I recall correctly a dice was rolled at one point, but that was about it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2011)

I always used to GM and basically knew the entire system, which meant that nobody else had to bother. This is actually quite handy, it saves a lot of time and means the rules don't get in the way. I could just interpret whatever they wanted to do into rules and then translate it back.

and yes, hardbacked rulebooks are great for skinning up on

There've been some entirely diceless systems - Amber was one.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 21, 2011)

I seem to recall spending much, much more time leafing through the Monster Manual than calculating dice rolls.

speaking of which


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Precisely.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the ideal RPG session contains no rolling of dice and no perusal of maps, and ideally no requirement to even look at any of the manuals. They are for rolling joints on.


 
There went my teenage years.
I was a keen DM thirty years ago. 
But I looked at the updated rules recently and thought, actually these are way too complex.
Suppose if I was a kid today I would be a Wow head. 
In fairness, it is fun, but nowhere near as social.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2011)

Depends on your definition of social.

Yes when I AD&D'd we'd be in the same room. Yes at some stage we'd have a chat. Or lol at back issues of White Dwarf together.

In wow though I used to have wide ranging convos with all sorts of peeps inbetween raids. Made some good friends from all over the world.

Regarding DM and GMs. I was forever trying to get someone else to DM as I wanted to play and level characters. Was like trying to draw blood from a stone as I was such a good DM that they always wanted me too do it 

I enjoyed it but would have liked a turn playing more often.

All too common experience for DM's yes?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2011)

I always was the DM, I preferred it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2011)

i think i'd like to DM but i can see the frustration in never getting to sit the over side of the screen as it were


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 22, 2011)

Always wanted to attempt to DM a Planescape game, I think I had some suitably batshit ideas.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 22, 2011)

Did anyone else ever play Paranoia? 

Best RPG ever


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Still got the manual somewhere


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2011)

I reckon DM ing was a labour of love, but I loved it, partly because I'm a control freak and also because my imagination needed to get off the leash, being a teenager and living in Cheadle.


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2011)

Certainly i agree wow is social. But there's an intensity to a friendship when you go through acne and dwarves together.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 23, 2011)

I have never played WoW, and I can see how it is social in it's own sort of physically isolated way, however, you can not all pop outside for a crafty spliff in the middle of the game together like we used to do when playing D&D, so -1 on that.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 23, 2011)

WoW is fuck all like D&D. Everquest was closer. Still nowhere fucking near it though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2011)

hendo said:


> Certainly i agree wow is social


 
I don't care how many geeks say it, there is nothing social about sitting at a computer.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing at all. 

Not even the part where it leads to offline meets and giant pissups with people you know really well but have never met?

Took my ex to MUDmeet. That was an experience for her. She came the next year too though so she must have enjoyed it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2011)

that is a bit too dismissive...   is  computer based interaction not social.. then what about  the telephone?  is it only social when it is face to face?

and if it isn't social  what do you call it?  it groups of people  getting together talking and interacting, for me that's a type of socialality


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2011)

I downloaded Neverwinter Nights (whichn is a D&D based game) and it fucked me right off.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Old school AD&D was a shit system tbf.  Didn't stop it being fun though.

Best role-playing system == ars magica imo.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that is a bit too dismissive...   is  computer based interaction not social..


 
It's... something. Different. 

But it's no substitute for being in a room with other people. It's detached, remote. You're still alone.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 1, 2011)

I played 'Wrath of Arshadalon' and its basically Heroquest but D&D lite. It's got great production values and is different every time - due to drawing random cards, dungeon tiles and the creatures 'A.I.' there is no DM so people play against the game.. its a nice game. But Talisman has more edge to it I think..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

Arshadalon and raven quest do sound like  nice  kits.  i ma get one of them   to help  break our party  into d&d 

although  we have some DMing ideas we first ned to get the mechanicals down

fuck it  just put in a big check from work   so i can splurge   i just ordered Arshadalon


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 1, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Did anyone else ever play Paranoia?
> 
> Best RPG ever


 
The computer is your friend.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 1, 2011)

It ruined my exam results


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Mar 1, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Old school AD&D was a shit system tbf.  Didn't stop it being fun though.
> 
> Best role-playing system == ars magica imo.


 
This is probably true - I certainly think it's one of the best at promoting role playing rather than dice rolling.

Although MERP critical rolls are always good craic.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

amusing quote from the weekend

Me: ok tonight i'm going to be doing some D&D
Aunt: oh great that mewans your going to be fucked all weekend
~dawning realisation~
Me (laughing): no not DMT, Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2011)

you have a very liberal aunt.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

everyone in my imediate familly has done drugs at some point. i'm the bastersd son of the 70's political movement parents


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2011)

The game zone


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 5, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> My mate juts bought talisman


 


Santino said:


> I think I had every Talisman expansion



I managed to download an unofficial talisman game from bit torrent.

Nowhere near as fun as playing the real deal, and very very basic, (and without expansions etc) but was a fun trip down memory lane for me. 

The Prophetess is still basically the best character you can play with although the Monk and Warrior of Chaos are good too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Santino said:


> Talisman Expansion
> Talisman Adventure
> Talisman Dungeon
> Talisman Timescape
> ...



Just routed through my parents' cupboards and although my talisman 1st edition with expansion (adventure?) is lost to a never-to-be-returned lend once (although I haven't actually asked for it back, seems too long now though) my Talisman some other version* is still there cool and there is a city, forest, dungeon and mountain expansions with corner playing boards, all that seems missing is the centre 'tower' expansion.

Good thing about my later talisman version; although lacking some of the cooler early characters (chaos warrior and high priestess ruled) I have 23 plastic miniatures that I now intend on painting, despite the fact I'll probably never play it again! 

Never heard of timescape / dragons ... either I missed a trick or they appeared as expansions for a different edition.

*Googling seems to suggest that it's the 3rd edition with the 'dragon king' that needs defeating rather than the original inner region and the 'crown of command'.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

my d&d partner in crime is on extended holiday   so  i've no to D&D with.  a couple of  my freinds say they are intrested  but  i can't see   any of them being up for a full on campaign


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 1, 2011)

I've always quite wanted to, but wasn't allowed as a kid (xtian parents), and now I am a grown up I don't have time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

it  does  kinda take up time   although i guess  we  were going slow  as we were just starting  but  we'd easly drop anm hour or  two  on just  setting up and clearing a single room


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 1, 2011)

a D&D article


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 1, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> a D&D article


 
Chickpea burgers?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 1, 2011)

saw this again last night and thought of yous


----------



## october_lost (Jun 22, 2011)

Among the peers I grow up with, D&D seem to take hold, so it was only natural that I would play. Also played LOTR, White Wolf, various Palladium spin offs (including Rifts which in hindsight was awful) and a few others (star wars one was pretty good I remember). 

Have not done any RPG'ing since my uni days but recent MTG computer game as got me interested again.


----------



## Random (Jun 23, 2011)

When is frogwoman going to come out fo the closet on this one?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 23, 2011)

http://critical-hits.com/2011/06/21/review-conquest-of-nerath-dd-boardgame/


----------



## Pingu (Jun 24, 2011)

ok where to begin with the rpgs i have played over the years...

I shall attempt to do it in a sort of chronological order

T&T
D&D
AD&D
Runequest
Aftermath
Traveller
Space Opera
Paranoia
Stormbringer
Hawkmoon
DragonQuest
MERP


have probably missed a few out but you get the idea. some superhero ones mixed up in that but i cant remeber their names as i wasnt really into them


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2011)

Random said:


> When is frogwoman going to come out fo the closet on this one?


 
Hahah i played it over the weekend, for my first time. I actually quite enjoyed it


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 24, 2011)

Random said:


> When is frogwoman going to come out fo the closet on this one?


 
Hahah i played it over the weekend, for my first time. I actually quite enjoyed it


----------



## Pingu (Jun 24, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Hahah i played it over the weekend, for my first time. I actually quite enjoyed it


 
wait till you get invited to your first LARP event..


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Whats that??


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jun 25, 2011)

Live Action Roleplaying.

You get to dress up and hit people with rubber swords.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 26, 2011)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Live Action Roleplaying.
> 
> You get to dress up and hit people with rubber swords.


 
Nothing stopping you just going out and doing that anyway.


----------



## Santino (Jun 26, 2011)

Except that court order.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2011)

And the chronic agoraphobia.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2011)

i've kinda missed my  D&D sessions

need to find someone else to D&D  with

but   altohug it's possible to D&D  with just  two  you  really need  more  and i don't  think i can arrange that  kind of number


----------



## october_lost (Jul 13, 2011)

Dragons on the Hill if your in London. There are nationwide listings on Orc's Nest website and various groups on Meetup.com

Incidentally went to my first D&D session on the weekend, the first in about twelve years and appears alot has changed. I used to play AD&D/2e just missed out the 3e (but it looked good) and initial thoughts on 4e I have to say I am not all that impressed.  What's with the silly classes (avenger, seeker, warden), races (goliath, razorteeth, eldering), healing surges, silly elongated combat rules and all the mammoth amount of additions on dice rolls?

Looking to getting hold of All flesh must be eaten and Mouseguard atm


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Wasn't the general verdict that v4 was a load of tosh? Disclaimer - not tried it meself.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Wasn't the general verdict that v4 was a load of tosh? Disclaimer - not tried it meself.


 
I get the impression most people switched to Pathfinder when they took over the license for 3.5e.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 14, 2011)

october_lost said:


> Dragons on the Hill if your in London. There are nationwide listings on Orc's Nest website and various groups on Meetup.com


 
I'm a bit tempted by this, especially if it gives me the chance to dust off my bombastic Soviet professor for a Call of Cthulhu game.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 14, 2011)

october_lost said:


> Dragons on the Hill if your in London. There are nationwide listings on Orc's Nest website and various groups on Meetup.com
> 
> Incidentally went to my first D&D session on the weekend, the first in about twelve years and appears alot has changed. I used to play AD&D/2e just missed out the 3e (but it looked good) and initial thoughts on 4e I have to say I am not all that impressed.  What's with the silly classes (avenger, seeker, warden), races (goliath, razorteeth, eldering), healing surges, silly elongated combat rules and all the mammoth amount of additions on dice rolls?
> 
> Looking to getting hold of All flesh must be eaten and Mouseguard atm


 
tbh after T&T it was all downhill

*rolls 45 D6* doubles add and roll over...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 21, 2012)

Huh, and he's me been unable to find gamers in London.

Frogwoman, LARPing isn't all fun in the wood with a bunch of guys into leather and latex (as one mate put it), although that is a big part.  Mind you, some of it's amazing - the German Warhammer Fantasy stuff looks incredible, as do the Russian Fallout LARPs.

There's social LARPs too, like Vampire and Passion Play.  Vampire is all about the social structure, with vamps basically meeting up occasionally to scheme together (and shaft each other).  Passion Play is sci-fi - parts Dune,  40K and Star Wars, with Nobles, Guilds and the Church questing, running fiefs and, well, following their passions.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 22, 2012)

I've found a lot of the people who play Vampire are wankers. Proportionally more than other RPGs. Which is a shame because I quite enjoy the pen & paper version.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 22, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I've found a lot of the people who play Vampire are wankers. Proportionally more than other RPGs. Which is a shame because I quite enjoy the pen & paper version.


 
Vampire's a funny old thing. The books are all full of 'exploring man's inhumanity to man' and 'questioning expediency over morality', which is pretty damn cool, and I love them for it. In real terms though, what I _actually_ got was people treating it as an excuse to be a git. I do know some real horror stories about the Camarilla, but that's because I asked for the horror stories (I haven't played Vampire in a while and was curious about the rage going on). On the other hand, my mates have a good game going, but they're a pretty tight-knit bunch and can shrug off in-game bitchiness.

_EDIT: That said, lots of people still go, so they must get something out of it._

It's like Cyberpunk2020 all over again - it promised wailing guitars, sticking it to The Man and a combat system that required thought to come out alive, but what you got was people just wanting to smash through using bigger and better weapons.

And it's why I stick to Fading Suns, despite it's extreme niche-ness; it's _so_ much easier to wax philosophical and you don't have the levels of player bastardyness going round.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 22, 2012)

I have had good experiences with WOD people. They seem less faceious and nerdy than D&D types. I have the books, but unfortunately not the time, but there aren't many takers for Werewolf last time I looked.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 22, 2012)

despite being on a budget i've got myself a new D&D game.
It's called Lords of Waterdeep and it's kinda like D&D meets Settlers of Catan or Carcassonne.
After playing the D&D version of risk and really loving it i have high hope for this one.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 26, 2012)

october_lost said:


> I have had good experiences with WOD people. They seem less faceious and nerdy than D&D types. I have the books, but unfortunately not the time, but there aren't many takers for Werewolf last time I looked.


 
I think I've played D&D about once.  I don't like the rules, I don't care for the tropes of fantasy anyway, and the players...they're not my kind of people.  Too much rules lawyering and not enough fun, too much killing and not enough story.

Basically, my favourite group is one that'll try anything.  I've run Star Wars, Stargate and Mass Effect in Cinematic Unisystem, I ran Fading Suns and Lo5R when they were still unknown in the area and I have a bunch of games still to go.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Mar 26, 2012)

october_lost said:


> I have had good experiences with WOD people. They seem less faceious and nerdy than D&D types. I have the books, but unfortunately not the time, but there aren't many takers for Werewolf last time I looked.


 
All the story telling stuff is pretty good - Ars Magica as well - if you have the right sorts of people involved. Not played them for years mind - far too many other things going on.

Either that or stick to Toon I reckon ;-)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2013)

So for the last 3-4 months I have been playing DnD with a group of 5 others. They take it in turns to DM and I have now had a go with 3 sessions. Last session a Blizzard Dragon bit and clawed the Elf Ranger. Blizzard Dragons bites 'immobilise' and their claw attacks can 'slide 2'. So the elf in question was frozen and then lobbed off a cliff. To his inescapable death. 

So I am the first DM in the group to successfully kill a PC. This is awkward as I am relatively new. I am hoping next session I can kill the others so we can all re-roll.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

aim for TPK!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2013)

I am trying really hard to not kill my sons character this early on (we've only just started playing and he's7).  He's nearly died several times.  I expect I'll kill  him or his henchman at some point though.

I see it as akin to kids with pets.  It's good for them to learn about death


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

I must say  my D&D dream  have still to surface.  can't get a party together   and  the  two man exploration team i had has sorta dissolved for now.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm really liking the new 4th edition rules.  It's got a lot of haters but it's far, far easier to explain to a kid that the old rules.


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2013)

I visited Leisure Games in Finchley and one of the staff there told me that there's few new people coming into roleplaying. I'd have thought that WoW, Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings would have caused a bit of a boom


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2013)

It's up to our generation to drag the new one into the light.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 11, 2013)

Random said:


> I visited Leisure Games in Finchley and one of the staff there told me that there's few new people coming into roleplaying. I'd have thought that WoW, Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings would have caused a bit of a boom


 
I explained to my cynical friend who hates everything that 'it's like a computer game but without the computer' to which he replied 'so a game, you mean.'


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a game but you're not trying to win.  It's one of the few games where you _can't_ win.  Taking part is truly the aim of the game.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 11, 2013)

I discovered this lot (http://www.phoenixgamesclub.org.uk/) right in the heart of East London. Friendly to newbies, lots of gaming options, but more nerdier than a Doctor Who convention.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyway, Whitewolf is the way forward. Unless someone wants to introduce me to Pathfinder.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 13, 2013)

I trust all DnD heads have seen this:


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2013)

we have new conan and stormbringer campaigns strting at the club we discovered just before christmas. when we went it was all tabletop and boardgames.. so we took my stormbringer campaign for us to do and now there is much intererest from people who have never rpgd before...

so much so that we are staring two new campaigns.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I trust all DnD heads have seen this:





i prefer this


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Lil fraction picked up the pencil and started making an adventure at the weekend


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2013)

I started playing in the 70's, it was introduced to my older brother by a lad who moved to the UK from America. Ended up playing with them and 3 more of my brothers mates (including two well known musician/media brothers I probably shouldn't 'out' ) from about 1979 to 1983.

Played again with a load of skaters & punks from 1987 - 1992 in a scenario called The Labyrinth one of them had written which they had been campagning for years.

Great when I was a nipper to get tospend lots of time with older kids, even better the second time for smoking bongs, drinking beer and eating pizza. My brother still plays Warhammer with his kids and sells painted figures on Ebay 

I was a chaotic neutral barbarian. No wonder I ended up working in fucking IT.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a paladin with an extendible trident


----------



## tommers (Jan 14, 2013)

ringo said:


> (including two well known musician/media brothers I probably shouldn't 'out' ) from about 1979 to 1983.


 
Either... Luke and Matt Goss or the Kemps.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2013)

october_lost said:


> Dragons on the Hill if your in London. There are nationwide listings on Orc's Nest website and various groups on Meetup.com


 
Woo, my group 

Anyway, not seen this thread before but will admit to enjoying rpg's, dont play D&D, prefered system is d100 games like WFRP or Call of Cthulu


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> Either... Luke and Matt Goss or the Kemps.


 
Nope, only one is in a band.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 14, 2013)

ringo said:


> I started playing in the 70's, it was introduced to my older brother by a lad who moved to the UK from America. Ended up playing with them and 3 more of my brothers mates (including two well known musician/media brothers I probably shouldn't 'out' ) from about 1979 to 1983.
> 
> Played again with a load of skaters & punks from 1987 - 1992 in a scenario called The Labyrinth one of them had written which they had been campagning for years.
> 
> ...


 

CE anti paladin .. IT management...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I'm starting a Star Wars: Edge of Empire game this year.  I quite like the new rules, but with our group I can never tell how it'll go...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

are you going all jedi or no jedi?

http://blip.tv/the-spoony-experiment/counter-monkey-all-jedi-or-no-jedi-5689009


Streatham_Mao


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2013)

october_lost said:


> Anyway, Whitewolf is the way forward. Unless someone wants to introduce me to Pathfinder.


I would Pathfinder it rather than D&D it these days - if only because you can get all the books in PDF / ePub.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

pathfinder does seem more.... skill based.   as in more personal   more RP


though  D&D  does  do the  mechanics brilliently  from what i see with pathfinder   is that    when you havbe mechanics down pat  pathfinder does  have more room  to  tailor  charactors  and    moves away from minmaxing standard class models


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> pathfinder does seem more.... skill based.   as in more personal   more RP
> 
> 
> though  D&D  does  do the  mechanics brilliently  from what i see with pathfinder   is that    when you havbe mechanics down pat  pathfinder does  have more room  to  tailor  charactors  and    moves away from minmaxing standard class models


Pathfinder is basically people who said "no we don't like 4e thanks". It's almost identical to 3.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

ahhh that makes sense

i started with 4e and got into 4th ed


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 19, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> are you going all jedi or no jedi?
> 
> http://blip.tv/the-spoony-experiment/counter-monkey-all-jedi-or-no-jedi-5689009
> 
> ...


 
The Edge of Empire game is set in the Empire period and, while it has force user rules, doesn't straight-out cater for Jedi characters. (F'rex it has lightsaber weapon tats, but not the skill so users have to use their stat only).

I don't have a problem with this, but it does feel like _Firefly_ with blasters.  Shouldn't really be a problem though - Star Wars pretty much steals from everything, so I'm planning heists, cowboy movies, gangster films, some action-movie politics and so on.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 19, 2013)

ericjarvis said:


> Nothing stopping you just going out and doing that anyway.


 
Larpers do it safely.  Last November I crewed a Warhammer 40K larp and it was a damn good experience, lots of fighting and plot.  And explosions.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 20, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> are you going all jedi or no jedi?
> 
> http://blip.tv/the-spoony-experiment/counter-monkey-all-jedi-or-no-jedi-5689009
> 
> Streatham_Mao


 
Finally got a chance to watch that video yesterday and, to be honest, those problems could have been avoided.  I'm not saying he's an idiot - it clearly happened ages ago and thinking on your feet isn't easy - but it struck me that he had an avoidable problem.  

He needed to keep the players busy.  The last Star Wars game I ran saw players liberating a Sith-occupied city perched on a waterfall during the Old Republic Sith Wars.  I had a mixed group and the Jedi got their big duel at the top of a waterfall without being interrupted by the Mandalorian merc shooting the Sith in the back.  Why?  Because he (and his squad) were running round the city, blowing stuff up, liberating weapons from the armoury and going tank-droid hunting. 

In other words, I kept him busy being awesome on his own. In retrospect (hindsight is 20/20 and all that) it's obvious that people with shooters will try to lever their advantage over swords, so give them a task and enemy that needs blasters.

I'd have sent in stormtroopers to keep the guys with guns busy, have Vader force-push them off a ledge to a different level (with stormtroopers on it, obviously) or have given them something else to do anyway ("take down the ray-shields so we can run once I've done here!")

And with the Hoth-like scenario he tried, I've learnt the hard way that you really have to ramp up the odds if you want players to even _entertain_ the idea that they could fail.  If it's a flee scenario you need to make it clear  and, if they still refuse, then fine - they take their chances and the odds are stacked against them.  In his situation I wouldn't have cried over a TPK because stupidity can hurt.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 20, 2013)

I am interested in Edge of Empire but what's the flipping point of Star Wars with no Jedi?


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 20, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I am interested in Edge of Empire but what's the flipping point of Star Wars with no Jedi?


 
Well it's a beta so it doesn't talk GM stuff beyond using the mechanics, but from my side of things, it's pretty much going to be a _Firefly_-style event of people trying to make the money to stay flying.  That said, with the player options there's all kinds of slants you could take, from a straight-out merc band game to a high action version of the _West Wing_ with aliens.   

I plan to rip off all kinds of fodder - action movies, cowboy movies, gangster movies, even some spy/politics stuff, although more _007_ than _House of Cards_.  At least one player has already expressed distaste over the way Star Wars seems to have become _The All-Jedi Show_ and needs more Han Solo, so it's not a problem for us.

I should point out there's an Obligation mechanic that means all characters start off in hock to some entity (who and why is basically the players' choice).  The GM is actually supposed to roll at the start of each session to see which obligation comes in and to use it, either as a hook or complication ('where's my money' 'I'm trying to get it for you').  It's an easy way to bring in plot hooks and the playtest forum seems to like it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm aiming for TPK tomorrow. Maybe I can sweeten it by suggesting starwars afterwards..


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 22, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I'm aiming for TPK tomorrow. Maybe I can sweeten it by suggesting starwars afterwards..


 
Are you after SW specifically, or just wanting to go in another direction?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 22, 2013)

We are all huge SW nerds.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 26, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> We are all huge SW nerds.


 
Ah.  If you were just looking for something with a sci-fi edge I was going to suggest a few things (there's some interesting Mass Effect mods).  Sci-fi gaming needs more love, if I see another bloody elf...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 26, 2013)

Picked up the Edge of Empire beginners box yesterday.  Art values are high, the counters are nice up to FFG's usual standards and the adventure doesn't seem so bad.  Mostly I jsut wanted it for the dice.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 28, 2013)

Streatham_Mao said:


> Picked up the Edge of Empire beginners box yesterday. Art values are high, the counters are nice up to FFG's usual standards and the adventure doesn't seem so bad. Mostly I jsut wanted it for the dice.


 
Oooh, I like the look of that!

Might try that for the lil ones birthday


----------



## october_lost (Jan 28, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Pathfinder is basically people who said "no we don't like 4e thanks". It's almost identical to 3.


I will inevitably end up playing 3.5 and pathfinder, regardless of the cost and space in room implications...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 28, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Oooh, I like the look of that!
> 
> Might try that for the lil ones birthday


 
The adventure is a little short, but it does lay out the rules well and there's probably enough scope for a few adventures.  The rulebook lacks stats for things though and of course you can only use the pregens.  The main book was due out for Christmas, but now no-one seems to know.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 28, 2013)

The interesting thing is, because of pathfinder, 4e is out of print but 3.5 is easy to get!!

I didn't manage to kill the players. I'm working on a new adventure.. with more DRAGONS.


----------



## 8den (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been part of a Wizards of the Coast Vampire LARP, more than once.

Aside from that the time myself and my friends hunted and skinned that man for sport it's the most shame chapter of my life.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 29, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The interesting thing is, because of pathfinder, 4e is out of print but 3.5 is easy to get!!


I don't follow you. Seems to be a glut of 3 stuff. Prices for 3.5 material seems to vary, but tends to be more expensive than 4e. Players handbook is my main point of reference there. I think there is much to be said about marketing strategies developed by WOTC and how Paizo seem to have gone the opposite direction. £30 for a handbook for pathfinder seems excessive, but its incomparable in terms of size to any of the other editions.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that WoC have realised that pathfinder has taken such a big bite out 4E of that they have started pushing  3/3.5  again. A friend of mine is having trouble getting hold of a 4e PHB (I haven't bothered looking myself so..)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2013)

Edge of Empire beginners set is on the way after I stumbled on this review on Penny Arcade: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2012/12/24/star-wars-edge-of-the-empire


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 29, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Edge of Empire beginners set is on the way after I stumbled on this review on Penny Arcade: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2012/12/24/star-wars-edge-of-the-empire


 
That's a fairly good summation.  I thought the adventure was a bit thin, but I do like the system.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 29, 2013)

how does edge of empire compare to traveller?

am looking at starting a space campaign and after looking through the copy of space opera that I brought down from the loft have decided I don't want to spend the next 8 months relearning the rules.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 29, 2013)

Pingu said:


> how does edge of empire compare to traveller?
> 
> am looking at starting a space campaign and after looking through the copy of space opera that I brought down from the loft have decided I don't want to spend the next 8 months relearning the rules.


 
Well, it's Star Wars so the setting and tone are completely different.  Edge of Empire enforces the idea of criminals on a ship (with obligations to keep them moving).  In some ways it reminded me of _Serenity_ with blasters.  The dice mechanics do allow lots of random elements in terms of advantage and threats, which suits Star Wars' more active style.   

If you're looking for something more like _Traveller_ but with less complicated rules, try _Thousand Suns_ or _Diaspora_.  Same kind of classic sci-fi, but with modern design elements. Or the _Battlestar Galactica_ RPG if you want something darker and more up to date, idea-wise.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 29, 2013)

what I want is something relatively easy to play with the option for them to have ships.

I will probably lead them down a firefly type route campaign wise


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm thinking 'Consider Phlebus'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 30, 2013)

I grabbed myself a copy of the edge of empire beginners box too.

are there any other good box set stuff out there?     (i got  the red box, the pathfinder box  and  decent)


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 30, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Edge of Empire beginners set is on the way after I stumbled on this review on Penny Arcade: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2012/12/24/star-wars-edge-of-the-empire


 


> Some dice are covered in symbols that indicate success while others sport the symbol for failure. The various shapes and sizes all have different ratios of these symbols giving you a better or worse chance of racking up success or failures. When you need to make a skill check you grab a handful of the “good” dice. What you grab is determined by your rank in the skill. For example a droid trying to make a mechanics check might grab two green dice (some success on each side) and one yellow die (this thing is covered with fucking success). Now as the GM I start adding the bad dice to the pool. I might toss in one purple die (a few failures) because it’s a simple lock to pick. But maybe the droid is trying to pick it while being shot at by Stormtroopers so I add a red die (a.k.a the fuck orb) which is bristling with failures. Now the player has a handful of good dice representing their skill and some bad dice representing the circumstances of the check. They roll the entire pool and each failure rolled cancels out a success. If there are any success left over then the skill check succeeded. That right there is the core mechanic of Edge of the Empire.


 
I like the sound of that!

Also, he links to a free follow on adventure, which is cool.

I'm wondering if it's too much for a 7 year old.  He's got to grips with the basics of D&D 4th ed...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 30, 2013)

Pingu said:


> what I want is something relatively easy to play with the option for them to have ships.
> 
> I will probably lead them down a firefly type route campaign wise


 
Well, Edge of Empire does Firefly with blasters fairly well and it is a pretty good system.  The only thing I'm not so fond of is that it mechanically locks you into that game style.   

As I say, _Thousand Suns_, _Diaspora_ and _Serenity_ (yes, the game of the movie for Firefly) may scratch similar itches.  It's all a matter of taste, really.  Hell, you might even enjoy one of the free Mass Effect conversions out there for _D6_, _nWoD_, _D20 Saga_ and so on.  The setting is filled with small merc/trader/pirate groups looking for work.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 30, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I grabbed myself a copy of the edge of empire beginners box too.
> 
> are there any other good box set stuff out there? (i got the red box, the pathfinder box and decent)


 
I heard things about Dragon Age (yes of the computer game).  I hear the rules are decent (there's a stunt die system) but the setting is apparently a bit pants.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 30, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> I like the sound of that!
> 
> Also, he links to a free follow on adventure, which is cool.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's too much for a 7 year old. He's got to grips with the basics of D&D 4th ed...


 
The rules really are nicely simple - about the level of Cinematic Unisystem and Cortex.  The die thing, so long as you have people who can riff off it, is great.  My test game had players happily throwing out ideas for advantages and threats to happen on them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 1, 2013)

Just reading through the edge of empire box set

i do like how it does more for roll playing. it's a bit less "i hit it with my axe" although i can imagine that trying to think of things that might be advantages or disadvantages on the fly might be a challange  but  if the players all throw out ideas i'm sure it can work


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Feb 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just reading through the edge of empire box set
> 
> i do like how it does more for roll playing. it's a bit less "i hit it with my axe" although i can imagine that trying to think of things that might be advantages or disadvantages on the fly might be a challange but if the players all throw out ideas i'm sure it can work


 
Yup, with the right group it works wonders.  It also throws in an element of surprise for everyone, which may or may not be to everyone's tastes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 2, 2013)

i do also like how it can tie into strain  if  your  not feeling creative right at that moment.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Feb 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i do also like how it can tie into strain if your not feeling creative right at that moment.


 
Or throwing around Setback/Boost dice...


----------



## october_lost (Feb 5, 2013)

I take it this is Saga not WEG. Seems to still be a lot of love for WEG.

The only thing that puts me off SW rpging is being out ranked by some full on nerd. Unfortunately, as someone eager to run a system there is a lot of inertia from not coping with a standard consisting quite highly of in-game knowledge.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Feb 9, 2013)

october_lost said:


> I take it this is Saga not WEG. Seems to still be a lot of love for WEG.


 
Nope, Fantasy Flight Games (they of the Arkham Horror and Battlestar Galactica boardgames) picked up the SW license.  So far they've brought out a Rebels vs Empire LCG, an X-Wing v TIE Fighter minis game and this SW RPG.  It uses non-standard dice, similar to (but less complicated than) the WFRP 3rd ed box set.  (SW RPG Minisite here.)



> The only thing that puts me off SW rpging is being out ranked by some full on nerd. Unfortunately, as someone eager to run a system there is a lot of inertia from not coping with a standard consisting quite highly of in-game knowledge.


 
Yeah.  One player lent me his galactic atlas to work out games.  I was polite about it, but it's _Star Wars_.  I don't need a map, everything is based on the rule of cool and the speed of plot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2013)

there's a complete set of dragon magazine on archive.org which people can download: http://archive.org/details/dragon_magazine


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2013)

.......nostlagia.....Between the ages of about 11-14 i played with my two neighbours a bit of
Dark Future










Blood Bowl, which i was very good at IIRC





A fair bit of Warhammer as Orcs. One famous victory I recall involved a lone gretchen taking out some crack Eldar by continuously scoring kills where you could only score a hit by rolling a 6, which happened time after time and they kept missing him in return. In fact I think that wound up my neighbours so much (who went on to do deep military strategy games with hexagons and little tanks on sqaures) we never played again after that 





My mate got into regional finals in a painting competition. I think some of his figures are in my mums loft

A few games of Paranoia (great game) a couple of D&Ds





Oh an a few trips down to Chislehusrt Caves for some RRPG at Labyrinthe, mainly monstering (which was free and meant you got lots of action in) but also played a beserker a couple of times! I had a foam club lol. As a beserker if there was any chance of a fight you had to storm in. It was pretty stupid, never lasted long. a 14 year old beserker - i got mullered 





Happy days on the whole


----------



## ska invita (Mar 2, 2013)

Just remembered i also went to a convention once, and queued to get a signed drawing of...I think his name was BOG...some kind of goblin cartoon thing probably from White Dwarf.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, my Edge of Empire game died on its arse. One player basically didn't like anything about it (classes, talent trees, special dice) and had had enough after a couple of hours.So that went well.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 13, 2013)

The DnD group cannot be swayed from Sowrds and Sorcery. SW is still in the box. As it is my Gnome Bard is kicking ass.. (we Dm on rotation)


----------



## october_lost (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel for you SM. Nothing worse than putting in time and players taking to it. A recipe to take it simple if I was you.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 14, 2013)

october_lost said:


> I feel for you SM. Nothing worse than putting in time and players taking to it. A recipe to take it simple if I was you.


 
Well, I thought it was a pretty simple game - and I was running off the beginner pack rules!  

To be honest, I've been wholly underwhelmed with my gaming experiences in London.  I played less at uni and now than I did when living in Cumbria, the official arse-end of nowhere.
I suppose that it's _because_ there's not much else to do in Cumbria of you don't like fighting and shagging sheep...

(If anyone can get to South London and wants to play games, let me know.  I'm kinda desperate.)


----------



## october_lost (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there no clubs? Have you tried orcs nest message board? I have used it a few times and got responses, not always what I was asking for, but responses nonetheless.


----------



## october_lost (Mar 14, 2013)

Streatham_Mao said:


> (If anyone can get to South London and wants to play games, let me know.  I'm kinda desperate.)


At one point I was traversing across to shepherds Bush for a weekly session (I live in east London) and it just got too much for me and had to knock it on the head. Shame, cos they were really nice fellows and had a good feel for how they played.

I would be up for a urban london d&d all-dayer if numbers and venue were in order.


----------



## Random (Mar 15, 2013)

Am browsing the Swedish meetup boards today, but slightly worried that the chances of meeting idiots is awfully high.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 15, 2013)

Random said:


> Am browsing the Swedish meetup boards today, but slightly worried that the chances of meeting idiots is awfully high.


 
I haven't tried the board (hadn't realised there was one) but I had looked at the clubs.  Unfortunately I don't game on Monday evenings because I work long hours and want to go home. 

I used to go to Gameforce, that that's been offline for about a year...


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 20, 2013)

If anyone's interested, Son of Gameforce is on this weekend:

*Son of Gameforce - Sunday 24th March

----------------------------
(Copied from the Yahoo Group)

 The next SoG is this Sunday, March 24th. We are starting with brand new Star Wars game using the brand new Star Wars system so it would be a great time for brand new members to join!

SoG is a spin off of Gameforce. We meet on 4th Sunday of each month to play roleplaying games at the Antelope pub near Sloane Square from 12:30 to 18:00..

The address is:
Eaton Terrace, 
London, 
SW1W 8EZ. 

Regards,

James*


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm tempted, but weekends tend to be the time to cram in as much time with fiancée as possible.

I might see if I can drag her along as well, if that happens I predict absolutely no plot related events will occur though


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 23, 2013)

juJu making final plans. Have to do the weekly shopping first, but will turn up. Bringing ICONS and a couple of other things as I don't  know what will be going on.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Where the chuffin' fuck would one acquire D&D miniatures from? Does anyone even make them any more? My brief Googling turned up nothing concrete, just bits here and there.

E2a: These seem to make some pre-painted stuff. But it's hardly a wide range.

Seems to be stuff here too if you're willing to rake through for things you want.


----------



## october_lost (Apr 15, 2013)

https://www.wizards.com/DnD/catalog.aspx?sort=date-desc&category=minis

Miniatures with D&D is where it all went wrong...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 15, 2013)

Um maybe. I'm just wanting to look at miniatures though, not play D&D.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 15, 2013)

The Tomb Of Horrors - AD&D Dungeon Module S1

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=4dda3b80ff48ded398d57721771a77f9


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Apr 22, 2013)

Right, Son of Gameforce will be on this Sunday, about 12:30 to 6pm.  I plan on going, barring a horrible accident,and I hope some of you will too.  

I think they're planning to run Star Wars: Edge of Empire.  If more people turn up we'll probably split into two groups.  I was thinking of bringing ICONS (superheroes!) and maybe something else as a backup.     

*The address is:
Eaton Terrace, 
London, 
SW1W 8EZ. 

Regards,

James*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2013)

I've just got involved with a few anime style RPG.   so far  the best looking for fun is





randomly roll up a anime maid  and have fun  

there are some translation issues...   the dialects  roll is a bit broken   you can't really roll play an osaka-ben  in english.  the replacement is a bit.... meh...

however overal;l it looks fun if you know  the kind of anime it's referencing/parodying


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 2, 2013)

We've been playing the excellent "Toon" round ours.







Amazing amounts of fun & quick to play and learn.  The 6, 8 & 9 year old love it, as do us mide thirty somethings.  Highly recommended


----------



## Quartz (Jun 2, 2013)

The Paranoia books are still a scream all these years later.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2013)

The issue is i really need  enough people as steeped in maid anime as me.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 2, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Ars Magica imo.


 
I always thought that looked really interesting, but never met anyone who'd played it.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 2, 2013)

Quartz said:


> The Paranoia books are still a scream all these years later.


 
The only time in my life that I've actually been worried that I'd pee myself from laughing so hard was playing 'Das Boot' (the submarine without a manual where most of the buttons you can press kill you) with a bunch of people who were smoking really fucking strong Kerali weed.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 10, 2014)

My bug for this has come back strong. When it's done right, despite the flaws in the mechanics and the generic nature of most settings, D&D can be awesome.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 10, 2014)

My thought is the generic-ness of the setting doesn't really last that long.. because the players usually subvert/ignore it anyway!! The amount of verbal abuse meted out to local dignitaries in Fallcrest recently has been appalling, and they were fighting in the temple and the wizard blew up the children's Sunday school display with his lightening pillar...


----------



## october_lost (May 13, 2014)

My gaming group are presently working their way through Pathfinders Rise of the Rune Lords. I think we have almost done the first of six modules.

If any london peeps are interested I think there could be an opening. Weekly, north london with a nice group of lads...PM me.


----------



## Pingu (May 14, 2014)

we are doing ravenloft atm for a good bit of old skool. My Cleric (Fthr Jaques Haquett) is developing some nice psychoses at the moment which are all pointing to an inquisition themed future for the good citizens of 12th century hasting (where the campaign is set)


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2014)

Stigmata said:


> Me. Clan Ventrue FTW



Toreador for me.  Born showoff.


----------



## Moronik (May 14, 2014)

ska invita said:


> .......nostlagia.....Between the ages of about 11-14 i played with my two neighbours a bit of
> Dark Future
> 
> 
> ...



I remember playing Dark Future, I enjoyed it if I recall... a really good game, but you needed so much space for the road!

I still play Blood Bowl and have been playing one a week in a league for about 4 years now. Saying that it is the computer game, but its 95% faithful to the board game. Being able to play online is fantastic.

In fact I'm actually bringing my laptop on a holiday to Ibiza to visit a lady friend specifically so i can get my weekly game in. 

I'm pretty sad.


----------



## Moronik (May 14, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> Vampire's a funny old thing. The books are all full of 'exploring man's inhumanity to man' and 'questioning expediency over morality', which is pretty damn cool, and I love them for it. In real terms though, what I _actually_ got was people treating it as an excuse to be a git. I do know some real horror stories about the Camarilla, but that's because I asked for the horror stories (I haven't played Vampire in a while and was curious about the rage going on). On the other hand, my mates have a good game going, but they're a pretty tight-knit bunch and can shrug off in-game bitchiness.
> 
> _EDIT: That said, lots of people still go, so they must get something out of it._
> 
> ...



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us the stories of general bitchiness!

I really want to know. I never played Vampire, but I loved reading the background books, so I'm interested...


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

Moronik said:


> I remember playing Dark Future, I enjoyed it if I recall... a really good game, but you needed so much space for the road!
> 
> I still play Blood Bowl and have been playing one a week in a league for about 4 years now. Saying that it is the computer game, but its 95% faithful to the board game. Being able to play online is fantastic.
> 
> ...



Neverwinternights has been the only computer game that gave me any sense that you could genuinely D&D online.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 14, 2014)

Moronik said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us the stories of general bitchiness!
> 
> I really want to know. I never played Vampire, but I loved reading the background books, so I'm interested...




Unfortunately I asked about a year ago and can't remember much beyond the one story about a female player who used having boobs as an excuse to get whatever she wanted, ic and ooc.

I don't even think she was knocking anyone off, but could trust certain gms round her little finger.


----------



## october_lost (May 20, 2014)

http://www.ukgamesexpo.co.uk/

Should be good. Singed up to play test new stars game - edge of empire.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 21, 2014)

october_lost said:


> http://www.ukgamesexpo.co.uk/
> 
> Should be good. Singed up to play test new stars game - edge of empire.



Edge of Empire is great, although that should be the Rebellion book as EoE has been out for ages. 

It's pretty simple, has lots of customization and the dice system is pretty indie for a mainstream game, designed to give a strong level of narrative control to players.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

Santino said:


> I never managed to complete that.


You fool! That's one of the easier ones!

House of Hell (number ten) was fucking impossible! 

Gamebooks - better than a monthly subscription to World of Credit Card.

I don't DnD,but I do other games. Have done for years. Sad that, even these days, it's still misunderstood and sneered at.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> Edge of Empire is great, although that should be the Rebellion book as EoE has been out for ages.
> 
> It's pretty simple, has lots of customization and the dice system is pretty indie for a mainstream game, designed to give a strong level of narrative control to players.


The composition of the dice pack is a bit of a shit though; you need more!

The book looks amazing, and FFG always do great production values, but i find them a bit of a viper's nest these days. Having 3 different SW games? Seriously?


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The composition of the dice pack is a bit of a shit though; you need more!
> 
> The book looks amazing, and FFG always do great production values, but i find them a bit of a viper's nest these days. Having 3 different SW games? Seriously?



I got the starter box so dice weren't an issue. 

As for three games,yes and no. They're supposed to be different (and when they did the same with 40k they really were different games) but we'll see.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

The dice in the starter set the same as you get in the pack? 1 red, 2 yellow, etc.

Because 1 red is not really enough.

The 40k games are good example of why I don't fully trust FFG canymore: the games are broken broken broken!


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The dice in the starter set the same as you get in the pack? 1 red, 2 yellow, etc.
> 
> Because 1 red is not really enough.
> 
> The 40k games are good example of why I don't fully trust FFG canymore: the games are broken broken broken!



Honestly can't remember but sounds vaguely right.

And the 40k games were based on a broken in house system. From what I heard (I kinda stopped giving a shit about 40k ages ago) they were incrementally improving the system.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

I love the 40k setting (don't love GW), it's classic british dystopian SF - turned up to 11. It follows the legacy of the likes of Blakes 7 and 2000AD!

I know FFG inherited a lame duck with the system. But their crappy playtesting and proofreading has not helped. They have great ideas, but shitty game designers. And they don't take criticism well at all.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the 40k setting (don't love GW), it's classic british dystopian SF - turned up to 11. It follows the legacy of the likes of Blakes 7 and 2000AD!
> 
> I know FFG inherited a lame duck with the system. But their crappy playtesting and proofreading has not helped. They have great ideas, but shitty game designers. And they don't take criticism well at all.



Heh, compared to the CthulhuTech guys they do. While I haven't run star wars I have used the beginner box and liked it a lot. 

As for 40k, I'm bored of it and I'm sick of pessimistic, unpleasant settings on top of an unpleasant reality. 

As such I've gone back to super heroes and star trek. And I may be some time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

Fair enough. I think it helps to have a blindspot to the actual harsh reality of life in the 41st millenium. In the minis game it really is bleak, but just an excuse for space marines to fight...space marines.

Chuthulutech...too much rape for my liking!


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Fair enough. I think it helps to have a blindspot to the actual harsh reality of life in the 41st millenium. In the minis game it really is bleak, but just an excuse for space marines to fight...space marines.
> 
> Chuthulutech...too much rape for my liking!



CthulhuTech had a lot of problems including that - shame, as the basic book is alright and True Detective made me want to play it again.

As for 40k, there's so much else out there. I had thought of running an rpg in the Firestorm Armada setting, for example.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

Of course, but I like 40k. Just not GW. Annoyingly they forever advertise jobs in retail that don't exist, or aren't where the adverts are found.

Cthulhutech should have been good, but they kinda screwed up.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (May 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Of course, but I like 40k. Just not GW. Annoyingly they forever advertise jobs in retail that don't exist, or aren't where the adverts are found.
> 
> Cthulhutech should have been good, but they kinda screwed up.



Yup. Aside from the rape stuff, there was the "everywhere is America" thing and some odd politics. Not to mention falling writing quality.

And if you enjoy 40k that's cool, really. It's just amazing how many people keep talking at me about it after I've said that I do not care and that just makes me even less interested than before (bearing in mind I quit before 3rd ed 40k came out).


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

The idea for Cthulhutech was decent, but not really thought through. Art was decent. Shame, as the rape stuff just put me right off. I really didn't need to read about Deep One rape camps!

Not much else around these days.


----------



## october_lost (May 22, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> Edge of Empire is great, although that should be the Rebellion book as EoE has been out for ages.
> 
> It's pretty simple, has lots of customization and the dice system is pretty indie for a mainstream game, designed to give a strong level of narrative control to players.


I haven't managed to move on much from D6...I think it's an really accessible game and there is still a lot of love out there for it. That and limited spaces at the con given the short notice limited my choices, but I am well psyched after seeing various YouTube play tests. I might join get more involved in pathfinder cons and the society, but it's really my first game of choice.

I am happy doing Pathfinder at the minute, but, I have to steal the line that - D&D is basically just a gateway drug. There are a plethora of other things I'm more interested in trying out.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 4, 2014)

I never warned to D6 - too many variables in a roll for me.

My usual go to is Cinematic Unisystem. It just scratches my sweet spot and I've used it for star wars, stargate and other things.


----------



## 8den (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone try and Do Castle Drachenfels for Warhammer? Basically a quest that was just frickin impossible?

My favourite RPG moment is not part of a group that was running the "great old ones" CoC game. One final member of the party was on the moon, he fired his shotgun at nyarlathotep and the gun jammed (he got a 99, He rolled on the critical chance, made his critical success (getting a 03), and the GM ruled that his gun misfired and threw him back into the portal landing him outside his local just as last orders were called.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 4, 2014)

The basic rules for 5th edition D&D have been released.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 5, 2014)

8den said:


> Anyone try and Do Castle Drachenfels for Warhammer? Basically a quest that was just frickin impossible?


No, but I remember the Drachenfels novel, by Jack Yeovil. I only found out recently that he was a pen name for Kim Newman, writer of the Anno Dracula series.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 5, 2014)

Just acquired Age of Rebellion the next SWRPG.

Not entirely sure waht they are doing with this new DnD boxed set.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Not entirely sure waht they are doing with this new DnD boxed set.



They've released the basic rules as a PDF. A starter set (rules and an adventure path levels 1-5) will be available in 10 days, the Players' Handbook will be available in a month, and the Monster Manual and DMG later this year.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 5, 2014)

The starter set is available now. 

If it were me, i'd skuip straight to the books for the complete game.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The starter set is available now.



It's available to order but won't be delivered until the 15th.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 6, 2014)

Quartz said:


> It's available to order but won't be delivered until the 15th.


I've seen it on sale, I've held it in my hands!


----------



## Quartz (Jul 6, 2014)

Lucky blighter!


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, my supplier hasn't even said that my pre-order are available...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 7, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Lucky blighter!



I didn't buy it, I'm just saying it was on sale: Excelsior in Bristol had it.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 7, 2014)

haven't they turned dnd into a boardgame or somesuch?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 8, 2014)

5th edition 'de-boardgames' DnD. There is a free PDF of the new rules here: http://www.wizards.com/DnD/Default.aspx

The books will be coming out soon. I think it will be loads cooler. Current DnD you are indestructible super heroes who can only be killed by the most ruthless and cunning DM's. It looks to me like in 5th edition an Orc or a Guard can do for you... also it seems simpler and combat is way shorter (a good thing)


----------



## Bingo (Jul 8, 2014)

That's good news, was thinking about joining my mates group but 4th Ed looked soooo dire...


----------



## Quartz (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the way they've simplified things: in 3E you had bonus overload and in 4E you had condition overload; now, while you still have certain conditions, it's all condensed into Advantage and Disadvantage - with Advantage you take the better of two dice and with Disadvantage you take the worse of the two. It's a very neat mechanism. And you don't have to count the number of each: one of either cancels out any number of the other.

But the Basic Rules are really only a taster: we'll see more with the Players' Handbook in August.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 8, 2014)

Not played 3rd or 4th but played 2nd for years, loved it.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 9, 2014)

It would take a lot for me to go back to DnD/WTC. I think Pathfinder/Paizo really pushed the boat out and have earned my respect from that. I talked to the other gamers, and none of them seemed interested either...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2014)

I read all the cthulutech books over the last few days. Well, core rules and the vade whatsit one.

talk about having your cake and eating it. Oh I want cool mecha and far future war! but I also want lovecraft and demonic cults. And aliens. Also friendly misunderstood ones like in Alien Nation.

kay....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the 40k setting (don't love GW), it's classic british dystopian SF - turned up to 11. It follows the legacy of the likes of Blakes 7 and 2000AD!
> 
> I know FFG inherited a lame duck with the system. But their crappy playtesting and proofreading has not helped. They have great ideas, but shitty game designers. And they don't take criticism well at all.



Honestly I loved the system in Dark Heresy, but the ever increasing power creep and splat levels really wore me out as the series progressed. Far to many talents and tables to look at. It gets worse in Rogue Trader and Deathwatch.

I'd have preferred a more CoC approach with a flatter skill progression, you build the character and go and rarely "level up". Instead you have to rely on all those different abilities, buy more and more of them, and buy fancy weapons and gizmos that affect you. Its just to much paperwork.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I read all the cthulutech books over the last few days. Well, core rules and the vade whatsit one.
> 
> talk about having your cake and eating it. Oh I want cool mecha and far future war! but I also want lovecraft and demonic cults. And aliens. Also friendly misunderstood ones like in Alien Nation.
> 
> kay....


The idea is great, the execution...notsomuch. I think they glossed over a few details that I would think necessary to make a setting based on Lovecraft tech compelling. Replacing it with rapey rape is not what I wanted. A good lovecraftian SF setting is still waiting to be made. It's not Eclipse Phase either (combat octopus! GO!)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

Artaxerxes said:


> Honestly I loved the system in Dark Heresy, but the ever increasing power creep and splat levels really wore me out as the series progressed. Far to many talents and tables to look at. It gets worse in Rogue Trader and Deathwatch.
> 
> I'd have preferred a more CoC approach with a flatter skill progression, you build the character and go and rarely "level up". Instead you have to rely on all those different abilities, buy more and more of them, and buy fancy weapons and gizmos that affect you. Its just to much paperwork.



If someone made me an offer on my 40k books i'd prbably take it. Never thought i'd say that when I was buying the games.

That's not a hint btw, just a statement of fact (the postage alone would be horrific).

The fluff in the books is superb; the Koronus Expanse (when they sepll it correctly) is excellent. But the system is a headache. It's not so much the rules per se; it's that they are not structured - at all - to make running the game easy. There is no way, for example, to proparly guage enouncters and the stat blocks for monsters are too much details, never mind that anything remotely supernatural will obliterate anyone that isn't very high power.

Then you have to facotr in FFG's appalling editing and rules design. Every book is mired in errata and mistakes to the point I would happily launch Exterminatus on FFG HQ (though their Star Wars stuff has redeemed them somewhat).

Deathwatch is just unplayable.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 9, 2014)

I already sold my 40k rpg books, but I did keep back the SoB sourcebook for setting.

I'd probably run it in Unisystem for the low level and Cinematic for the epic stuff. 

I just don't like pages of feats or lots of crunch. It's one of those things as one gets older, I think.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

Streatham_Mao said:


> I already sold my 40k rpg books, but I did keep back the SoB sourcebook for setting.
> 
> I'd probably run it in Unisystem for the low level and Cinematic for the epic stuff.
> 
> I just don't like pages of feats or lots of crunch. It's one of those things as one gets older, I think.



I would agree. Unfortunately I'm not seeing much from DH2 that's enough of a difference. 

THough i'll prbably buy it, if i can afford to


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 9, 2014)

Me too. From what I heard they really tried new things and fans demanded something more like the last games. Though I also heard some of the new ideas really didn't work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2014)

Whats the gameplay flaw with CthuluTech then? I mainly skipped over the mechanics cos I don't play RPG but read all the mythos bits. I do understand the basic principles of RPG character building etc.


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jul 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Whats the gameplay flaw with CthuluTech then? I mainly skipped over the mechanics cos I don't play RPG but read all the mythos bits. I do understand the basic principles of RPG character building etc.


A skill level of 2 will screw you right over - your chance of botching is way higher than either skill level 1 or 3.

Otherwise it's actually quite a nice system.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The fluff in the books is superb



I used to love the fluff, no matter the game - I'd steal adapt it wholesale for my own games.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

Quartz said:


> I used to love the fluff, no matter the game - I'd steal adapt it wholesale for my own games.


FFG aren't the best writers (which also holds true for the Star Wars games, unfortunately), but their take on the 40k universe is solid. Not sure I agree with the limits it places on the choice of antagonists (eg no Necrons in Koronus Expanse, for example, despite what individual players might want).


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

Wrong forum!


----------



## Quartz (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> FFG aren't the best writers (which also holds true for the Star Wars games, unfortunately), but their take on the 40k universe is solid. Not sure I agree with the limits it places on the choice of antagonists (eg no Necrons in Koronus Expanse, for example, despite what individual players might want).



My knowledge of FFG and Warhammer 40K is pretty minimal, but I stole from films to put into D&D, I stole from books to put into Fantasy Hero, etc.

Great sourcebooks were the Mythic Greece / Egypt /etc books for RM / Hero, and the GURPS books.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

I like the 40k setting, but I think you have to differentiate between the setting as presented in the wargame (which is full on neiztsche ragnarok space catholic fascism) and that used in the fiction, including the rpg, which supposed a more tolerable environment  and room for heroics. Not just SPACE MARINES FIGHT AT THE END OF TIME MANKIND IS FUCKED!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I like the 40k setting, but I think you have to differentiate between the setting as presented in the wargame (which is full on neiztsche ragnarok space catholic fascism) and that used in the fiction, including the rpg, which supposed a more tolerable environment  and room for heroics. Not just SPACE MARINES FIGHT AT THE END OF TIME MANKIND IS FUCKED!



Indeed and the low level, grime and grit with brains instead of brawn is what I got out of Dark Hersey, seems like its at odds with what FFG and a good portion of the player base wanted though as it seems like every release is about EPIC SHATTERING OF MANKIND WAHGABBLEGABBLEGABBLE from ominious threats that must be shot at.

(also you think your stuck, I have all 3 of the limited editions, DH, RT, DW... talk about buyers remorse)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 9, 2014)

The setting of the wargame is there to faciliate space marines fighting space marines since space marines are their big seller, which is unfortunate because the rest of the setting is just as good.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone played 5th edition yet? Played on sunday, first time since 2nd, really like the system its simple and logical. Some really nifty rules.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2014)

Bingo said:


> Anyone played 5th edition yet? Played on sunday, first time since 2nd, really like the system its simple and logical. Some really nifty rules.


hmm... might have to give it a go then


----------



## Bingo (Sep 9, 2014)

Not as much silly magic flying about either which is good. Mates who have played all editions really rate it


----------



## Bingo (Sep 9, 2014)

the phb is available online, thats it for now. Played online using maptools and teamspeak. Loved it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 18, 2014)

We are on our final campaign of 4e then we are re-rolling for 5th (planning a Half-Orc Druid here)


----------



## Bingo (Sep 18, 2014)

Thought about playing 4th but looked really bad, 5th has got me playing for 1st time since the 90s


----------



## MooChild (Sep 22, 2014)

How does 5ed compare to 3.5? I ignored 4 altogether 'cos it looked shite.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 22, 2014)

Dunno my last one was 2nd!


----------



## Bingo (Sep 22, 2014)

Loving the class and skill system, rolling characters is an absolute joy. My ranger died straight away (its pretty rough and tough difficulty wise, which I like) and have just started a multiclass rogue warlock, which is a well cool character


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Bingo (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah 5th is good!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 24, 2014)

We take it in turns to DM and my friend is doing a great job on his first go. He does have a very carefully laid out plot which he is expecting the PC's to stick to. The latest permutation was to retrieve a vase with a Volcanic Dragon trapped in it so a ghost army can be summoned (exactly like in LOTR) to fight the baddies and avert the apocalypse.

I smashed the vase.

Deliberately.

My negotiations with the ghosts earlier turned acrimonious and frankly they deserve to be flamed. And my compatriots left me in a trap rather than save me. So they deserve to be flamed. And if we all die we can start playing 5th. Everyone is rolling Drow Rogues.


----------



## MooChild (Sep 25, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> He does have a very carefully laid out plot which he is expecting the PC's to stick to



/snort


----------



## Bingo (Feb 28, 2015)

onto our second fifth ed campaign just now, still amazing. played a human infernal warlock/ assassin. So many options, just started an eladrin eldritch knight/ pally. Geekatron!


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd like to get into D&D. Maybe I'll wait until my son's old enough for that kind of thing. Warhammer sounds like a money drain and unfortunately I can think of a few more enjoyable ones, should the funds exist.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

check out the starter set for fifth edition its supposed to be excellent... http://io9.com/the-d-d-starter-set-is-a-great-way-to-introduce-newbies-1602583516


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Mar 1, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd like to get into D&D. Maybe I'll wait until my son's old enough for that kind of thing. Warhammer sounds like a money drain and unfortunately I can think of a few more enjoyable ones, should the funds exist.


Warhammer is a money drain. Better Batman or something for Minis games. RPG wise, as they say, D&D has a download, FATE has a download (and a cheap, streamlined version), Fading Suns does too. But the ICONS rulebook is cheap, Warbirds...the Star Wars book is £40, but very good.


----------



## Chick Webb (Mar 1, 2015)

I want to D&D,  but I'm shy about starting.  I've read the "For Dummies" book and joined a meetup that I'm too scared to go to.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

You can play it online nowadays which is what we do... 

Roll20 is the graphic interface and just use teamspeak to talk


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2021)

Not sure how many regular players there are on the boards now, but my wife has written a DnD 5e horror one-shot, inspired by the Malaysian ghost stories her mum used to tell her as a child, called Mists & Shadows: Call of the Hantu

It's available for free PDF download on her Patreon (you will need to have a Patreon account, but don't need to subscribe). It comes fully illustrated and edited, and is extremely high quality. I hope anyone interested will be able to make use of it!



			https://www.patreon.com/posts/mists-shadows-of-57965724


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2021)

^ Cheers strung out 
I'm gonna share that with our group. I've been playing on Roll20 since last spring. Originally as something to do during lockdown. Playing with a couple of mates I've known several years and some other guys they know. There's been a regular 4 of us with couple others now and then. 

I've never played D&D as a kid, so still really getting my head round it. As long as I know what to role I'm good. I make notes.  On our second D&D 5E campaign. Have done a Star Wars one, and a 1960s horror type one.

Highest role I've been is an 8th level chaotic good sourcerer.

It kinda struck home in the summer when I realised, here I was one of 5 nerdy blokes in doors playing D&D on the internet on a hot summer's night when the pubs are open.


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2021)

strung out said:


> Not sure how many regular players there are on the boards now, but my wife has written a DnD 5e horror one-shot, inspired by the Malaysian ghost stories her mum used to tell her as a child, called Mists & Shadows: Call of the Hantu
> 
> It's available for free PDF download on her Patreon (you will need to have a Patreon account, but don't need to subscribe). It comes fully illustrated and edited, and is extremely high quality. I hope anyone interested will be able to make use of it!
> 
> ...


ooh. my 11 year old plays D&D, will it be ok for him or too horrific?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 28, 2021)

I met a group via a work friend and have been playing with them for the last few years.

The main campaign we have going is pathfinder.  We have been using roll20 since the start of the pandemic. 

Got to experience a couple of systems including warhammer fantasy role play, 4e (not a huge fan), conan, paranoia (briefly), LOTR, and 5e (although I have not playedthose last 2 yet).

It takes some time to settle into tabletop role play  but the stories you get end up being great.


----------



## Ming (Oct 29, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I met a group via a work friend and have been playing with them for the last few years.
> 
> The main campaign we have going is pathfinder.  We have been using roll20 since the start of the pandemic.
> 
> ...


Tabletop‘s much more fun than computer. Something about physically rolling dice. I remember a great game as an undergraduate on Christmas break. One of my usual group brought a uni mate back to the Wirral and we decided to have a one day game (i was DMing). I told the new guy he was a doppelganger and to do his best to kill the whole party. This guy was a masterful liar. He ended up completing his task with relish. Maybe the best game I’ve ever refereed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 29, 2021)

Passed this on to the offspring thank you strung out, apparently your wife's fame precedes her as they know some of her work


----------



## strung out (Oct 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> ooh. my 11 year old plays D&D, will it be ok for him or too horrific?


I just asked my wife, and she reckons it will probably be fine - there is one instance of a monster coughing up blood, but mostly just gentle scares apart from that. If someone else is the DM, then it will also be up to them how scary they choose to make it with their descriptions etc.!


----------



## strung out (Oct 29, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Passed this on to the offspring thank you strung out, apparently your wife's fame precedes her as they know some of her work


She was chuffed to hear that 

If you're into the online/streaming world of DnD then it probably is likely you've heard of her


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Dec 11, 2021)

I spoke to my parents last week and they mentioned that they found a few boxes of my old stuff in the loft and brought it down for me to look into when I will be next down.

Now I'm here I've found that it was five boxes of my old D&D / AD&D / Warhammer figures 😁 I thought they had been thrown out decades ago.





It's going to take ages to go through and sort them, tempted to pick up the brush again start painting again now that I've quit my job 😁


----------



## locomotive (Dec 11, 2021)

I love D&D for about 5 sessions, then have to stop.  I've played with 3 different groups and it's always been the same.

I begin to wonder 'Why are we doing this?' and 'To beat the bad guys.' isn't a good enough answer.


What have been good motivating factors in campaigns people have played?


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 11, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I spoke to my parents last week and they mentioned that they found a few boxes of my old stuff in the loft and brought it down for me to look into when I will be next down.
> 
> Now I'm here I've found that it was five boxes of my old D&D / AD&D / Warhammer figures 😁 I thought they had been thrown out decades ago.
> 
> It's going to take ages to go through and sort them, tempted to pick up the brush again start painting again now that I've quit my job 😁


I've recently started painting these again, find it really therapeutic. I'm not fantastic at it but don't do too bad I reckon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2021)

locomotive said:


> I love D&D for about 5 sessions, then have to stop.  I've played with 3 different groups and it's always been the same.
> 
> I begin to wonder 'Why are we doing this?' and 'To beat the bad guys.' isn't a good enough answer.
> 
> ...


Try to run campaigns where the lines between good and bad are a bit more blurred, in both the story/plot arcs as well as the player characters and NPC’s. Good people forced to make tough choices, enemy of my enemy is my friend etc. 

I’m currently playing a halfling rogue whose moral compass is… flexible at best, and it’s great fun.


----------



## Ming (Dec 15, 2021)

Quite a few Hollywood types play D&D. 








						18 Celebrities Who Play Dungeons & Dragons
					

It's been long out of fashion to call Dungeons & Dragons uncool. The fantasy role-playing tabletop game has been a pop phenomenon for a minute, appearing




					www.popsugar.com


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2022)

Just bought the 5e rule set! Can’t fucking wait to start again. Got a DM and I’m playing. just need to get three more players (tabletop). I’ve got Curse of Strahd and Hoard of the Dragon Queen to play. Rolling dice is way better than computer gaming. And the DM’s just got me back in to Warhammer (tabletop) so much painting of tiny lead orcs is also on the horizon. Stoked. Love his stuff.


----------



## furluxor (Jul 1, 2022)

Ming said:


> I’ve got Curse of Strahd



I'm playing that now! 
I've been playing on-and-off for years, the longest campaign lasted three years. Tried playing online as well but in the end decided against it, I struggle to maintain focus and the energy is not the same. But in person, with a good group, oh it's total magic!


----------



## xenon (Jul 1, 2022)

Still playing. Been on the same campaign for about 9 months now. My mate the DM< has written a good story, horror elements, more scope for exploration and non combat puzzle solving / interaction. I'm a rogue, with no magic powers but quite handy with short bow and mimick / disguise skills. This has lead to some really hammy acting on my part.


----------



## xenon (Jul 1, 2022)

We've played a few table top games IRL too. Again new to me but quite enjoyed a war Hammer sub game, gang warfare thing we did the other week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2022)

xenon said:


> We've played a few table top games IRL too. Again new to me but quite enjoyed a war Hammer sub game, gang warfare thing we did the other week.


necromunda or mordhiem? of all the warhammer games the only I'd be keen to look at playing again is those two. Or possibly Kill Team. Skirmish wargames rather than full war.


----------



## xenon (Jul 1, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> necromunda or mordhiem? of all the warhammer games the only I'd be keen to look at playing again is those two. Or possibly Kill Team. Skirmish wargames rather than full war.



Yep was necromunda. I was on the Eshers (SP) side. We lost but it was close...  Mates have got Kill Team and Blood Bowl too.

Heroes Quest is quite good as well for a quick D&D style table top. Much simpler rules and spell options.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2022)

I lost my D&D virginity at the beginning of the first 2020 lockdown, when I started running the 5e starter campaign for a group of current/former urbanites (who are free to conceal/reveal their identities here ). Some of them were veterans and some were also virgins. We got through that adventure in six months of weekly sessions on Roll20 and it was _great_. The highlight of my week in those dark times. I rolled my own continuation of the plot, which led to making up a whole large town with political intrigue and a looming external threat being used/manipulated for nefarious purposes.

That Halloween we took a detour to a spoooooky mansion 3rd-party adventure where I nearly killed them all with a Zombie Beholder. lol.
Around this time I switched over to FoundryVTT (self hosted) instead of Roll20. It's not got the closely-linked 5e content that Roll20 has, but the interface is miles better and it's much less buggy.

As the culmination of a long plot I sent them all off on what was supposed to be a reconnaisance mission to the big bad's HQ but they decided to fight him there and then in a real-months-long and gloriously tense battle during which two PCs died. This entirely negated the 3rd Act I had planned (building and driving an enormous golden golem in a fight against a giant walking tree, power rangers style) but this is a Story We Tell Together so no hard feelings. That took us up to June 2021.

New characters rolled and introduced, I sent them off for a palate cleansing adventure to what turned out to be an ancient crash-landed alien spaceship, where they picked up all sorts of weird gadgets and a new player joined the party. Also someone got a pet baby manticore for reasons.

Since then, we've been playing Into Wonderland, a 3rd party campaign setting in the Feywild. All sorts of weird settings and characters. I ended up adapting/modifying it quite a lot, including a whole new subplot for our new player who is a Warlock with a Fey patron. They're currently just starting the final confrontation and it's going really really badly for them. I misremembered the recommended player levels and almost killed them all in the first round  I'm sure we'll figure something out.

I'm going to have considerably less time soon, so will have to hang my DM hat up after this battle, but it really has been a lot of fun. Wish I'd picked it up earlier in life.

Some random highlights:

Getting a blacksmith to make wheel clamps for the baddies' wagon
The pickled Drow head that just wouldn't go away
The Siege of Tillbrook complete with squad-level units
That time all the barbarians kept falling in the river
Getting shrunk and blinded, so she had her familiar sit on her head and do all the seeing for her
Becoming a god for a small band of fish-men
Training that bloody manticore
Shoving a grenade down a giant boar's throat, which I had to admit would concentrate all the potential area damage into one target. A bit messy, that one
Being transformed into a menagarie of previous foes, in a map made of previous encounters all smooshed together, then having to fight their own player characters.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 1, 2022)

Crispy said:


> I lost my D&D virginity at the beginning of the first 2020 lockdown, when I started running the 5e starter campaign for a group of current/former urbanites (who are free to conceal/reveal their identities here ). Some of them were veterans and some were also virgins. We got through that adventure in six months of weekly sessions on Roll20 and it was _great_. The highlight of my week in those dark times. I rolled my own continuation of the plot, which led to making up a whole large town with political intrigue and a looming external threat being used/manipulated for nefarious purposes.
> 
> That Halloween we took a detour to a spoooooky mansion 3rd-party adventure where I nearly killed them all with a Zombie Beholder. lol.
> Around this time I switched over to FoundryVTT (self hosted) instead of Roll20. It's not got the closely-linked 5e content that Roll20 has, but the interface is miles better and it's much less buggy.
> ...


It’s been fun


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2022)

Sounds epic.

I really need to get a campaign going.

I have roll20 and foundry.

I'm thinking of doing call of cuthulu but more as a horror comedy.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 23, 2022)

Down at my parents again and have found a pack of Games Workshop's 'Citadel Combat Cards' at the back of a cupboard that I was clearing out.

Must challenge my nine year old neice to a game the next time I see her.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice, looks like one I had back in the old days


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 23, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Down at my parents again and have found a pack of Games Workshop's 'Citadel Combat Cards' at the back of a cupboard that I was clearing out.
> 
> Must challenge my nine year old neice to a game the next time I see her.


I had that very pack when I was younger


----------



## kalmatthew (Sep 24, 2022)

I play one game and GM another the one I run started as phandelver and then hopped into tyranny of dragons. The game I'm a player in is entirely home brew. 



strung out said:


> Not sure how many regular players there are on the boards now, but my wife has written a DnD 5e horror one-shot, inspired by the Malaysian ghost stories her mum used to tell her as a child, called Mists & Shadows: Call of the Hantu
> 
> It's available for free PDF download on her Patreon (you will need to have a Patreon account, but don't need to subscribe). It comes fully illustrated and edited, and is extremely high quality. I hope anyone interested will be able to make use of it!
> 
> ...


Is this still available somewhere? I'd be really interested to see it.


----------



## strung out (Sep 24, 2022)

kalmatthew said:


> I play one game and GM another the one I run started as phandelver and then hopped into tyranny of dragons. The game I'm a player in is entirely home brew.
> 
> 
> Is this still available somewhere? I'd be really interested to see it.


She's moved it to her website now for free download 









						Mists & Shadows: Call of the Hantu (5e D&D adventure)
					

Deep in a decaying rain forest, another child has gone missing from a village haunted  by a shapeshifting undead Darklord, the Pontianak. The charming chief of Darul Naim  Kampung promises riches and rewards for the girl’s return, but secretly is a second  Darklord, whose mutual loathing of the...




					www.nanokim.co.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2022)

I entirely missed this thread and started a new one  "Tabletop RPG" thread but more generally about TTRPGs, not specifically D&D.


----------



## Rob Ray (Yesterday at 11:53 PM)

Amazing scenes as Hasbro's attempt to close down its open license (the entire key to the popularisation of DnD as it allowed third party firms to make shitloads of really good additional content) persuades every other TTRPG firm to do the obvious thing and set up their own collectively-run open license instead. Talk about killing the golden goose!


I can only imagine the panic going on in the upper levels of Hasbro HQ atm, they seem to have thought the thing was a monopoly they could dictate terms on as opposed to y'know, a game you can play with a pen and a pad of paper while making up rules as you go along. Some of the leaks have suggested a real disdain towards the whole concept other than as a cash cow to be milked:


----------



## Lazy Llama (Today at 5:20 AM)

Cory Doctorow wrote about this, saying that the OGL was always fatally flawed.
https://pluralistic.net/2023/01/12/beg-forgiveness-ask-permission/#whats-a-copyright-exception


----------



## fucthest8 (Today at 7:34 AM)

As an aside, whilst reading about the whole OGL thing, I have a copy of this at my parents which I shall recover this weekend.



Appears to currently be going for anywhere between £75 and £200 depending on version and condition. Not that I'd ever sell it

As you can tell, it's been a while since I played, but at Christmas I bought the "Adventure Begins" boardgame for my son, thinking it would be a good way to get us playing something as a family (my son is a massive nerd/neurodivergent/gamer, I am also some if not all of those things) but a  gentle intro for my missus as it's a boardgame 

I was very pleased when (a) she took to it like a duck to water and (b) my son insisted on DMing as I'd hoped he would. Played it 3 times, now I'm going to pick up all my old stuff and see if we can't adapt it into our own game and Hasbro can go fuck themselves. All I need is paper, dice and my brain. 

I realise I am _very_ out of touch with how this has all developed online and creating characters etc has been streamlined over the years, but surely the D&D community can just work round it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Today at 7:42 AM)

Lazy Llama said:


> Cory Doctorow wrote about this, saying that the OGL was always fatally flawed.
> https://pluralistic.net/2023/01/12/beg-forgiveness-ask-permission/#whats-a-copyright-exception



Ha, didn't read that first, funny they used the AD&D cover! 

I might have to read it twice, but am I right in reading that as actually, if they do dump the OGL then anyone who signed up to it is released?!


----------



## RedRedRose (Today at 8:36 AM)

I returned to D&D not long after 4E was released (2010, maybe) and played for a couple of years. There was a huge shitfight amongst gamers about editions (4E, 3.5, Pathfinder, retro 2E gamers, etc) and after rejecting 4E I fell in with a Pathfinder crowd. I should confess, I have a long standing grudge against Wizards of the Coast, but they did themselves no favours with 4E.

Is Pathfinder still a thing? Has 5E reclaimed the D&D market?


----------

